# Capoeira



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

I caught the highlights of a fight the other night and this Canadian/Brazilian guy was trained in "Capoeira" which they referred to as the Brazilian Dancing Martial Art...I had heard of it before but never seen it used it MMA. It was freakin wicked! This guy was throwing the craziest kicks I'd ever seen, he was literally somersaulting, cartwheeling and flipping in the air and he was landing them! It was obvious that the guy he was fighting was completely unprepared to deal with this kind of offence and he ended up getting knocked down from a kick, jumped on and pummeled until it was stopped. I wish I had gotten the fighters name so I could have tried to find a link to a vid for you guys but unfortunately I didn't. 

Have any of you guys ever seen this style used in MMA?


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

yea I have. It isnt overly effective usually but obviously in the case in point it was. From fight i've seen it used in it looked awesome and got the fans going but because of the way they kicks land it's usually akward and doesnt get much force behind it. If it works it's highlight reel city, otherwise it kinda falls on its arse


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Mr. Bungle said:


> I caught the highlights of a fight the other night and this Canadian/Brazilian guy was trained in "Capoeira" which they referred to as the Brazilian Dancing Martial Art...I had heard of it before but never seen it used it MMA. It was freakin wicked! This guy was throwing the craziest kicks I'd ever seen, he was literally somersaulting, cartwheeling and flipping in the air and he was landing them! It was obvious that the guy he was fighting was completely unprepared to deal with this kind of offence and he ended up getting knocked down from a kick, jumped on and pummeled until it was stopped. I wish I had gotten the fighters name so I could have tried to find a link to a vid for you guys but unfortunately I didn't.
> 
> Have any of you guys ever seen this style used in MMA?


its a really entertaining style. african slaves in brazil created it. they disguised it as dance so that the slave masters wouldnt punish them for training how to fight. it can be effective, its hard to hit a good capoiera fighter. shogun's tornado kick is from capoiera. so i guess he has trained in it a little.


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

Def. fancy moves, and i like watching people perform them as well but i def. wouldnt use it in an MMA match, if missed, a person can just move aside and land a hard kick to the face/chest

but they have some sick fights scenes with some big jamican dude using it in Tony Ja's Protector, very nice fight scene, even Tony Ja did some sick Capoeira moves


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> its a really entertaining style. african slaves in brazil created it. they disguised it as dance so that the slave masters wouldnt punish them for training how to fight. it can be effective, its hard to hit a good capoiera fighter. shogun's tornado kick is from capoiera. so i guess he has trained in it a little.


I love to hear posts where people actually know their martial arts...kudos to you J.Farrell, it's refreshing to hear info like that, most of the time everyone just agrues and babbles without any clue.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> its a really entertaining style. african slaves in brazil created it. they disguised it as dance so that the slave masters wouldnt punish them for training how to fight. it can be effective, its hard to hit a good capoiera fighter. shogun's tornado kick is from capoiera. so i guess he has trained in it a little.


well first thats not a tornado kick this is YouTube - Tornado kick/360 roundhouse tutorial its just two consecutive round houses the first one used to gain momentum to give the second to the head in my TKD class we call it butterfly but i dont call it that because people would confuse it with this butterfly YouTube - A Butterfly Kick and im not 100% sure but i dont think it's capoiera maybe it is i dunno i just know its very common in TKD 

oh and tkd is taekwondo btw


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

actually that move is in pretty much any martial arts using kicks. In many styles of Kung-fu, karate, ive seen it done, the only difference is the first kick u make and the position u start in.

in mma, i havent seen it, but ive seen a few fights(friendly) capoeira vs tkd, kung-fu and boxing.

the tkd guy got owned, he got swept 2-3 times and at the end he was going to avoid the sweep but it ended up being a high kick.

kung-fu, copoeira got owned, the guy just went straight for him and blocked the 2 first kicks and then just pounded him 2-3 times.

boxing was funny, the boxer was freaking out cuz hes never seen a guy move that way. there wasnt any real winner.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> well first thats not a tornado kick this is YouTube - Tornado kick/360 roundhouse tutorial its just two consecutive round houses the first one used to gain momentum to give the second to the head in my TKD class we call it butterfly but i dont call it that because people would confuse it with this butterfly YouTube - A Butterfly Kick and im not 100% sure but i dont think it's capoiera maybe it is i dunno i just know its very common in TKD
> 
> oh and tkd is taekwondo btw


i know what a tornado kick is, shogun threw it on arona..check it out
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8lny_shogunvsricardoaronapridegp05


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

x X CLoud X x said:


> Def. fancy moves, and i like watching people perform them as well but i def. wouldnt use it in an MMA match, if missed, a person can just move aside and land a hard kick to the face/chest
> 
> but they have some sick fights scenes with some big jamican dude using it in Tony Ja's Protector, very nice fight scene, even Tony Ja did some sick Capoeira moves


Haven't seen it, but have you ever seen the Jamaican guy on Tekken? He does some capoera moves  . Ok I'm a dork, but I haven't played that game in years.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> i know what a tornado kick is, shogun threw it on arona..check it out
> Video Shogun.Vs.Ricardo.Arona.Pride.Gp.05 - Shogun, Vs, Ricardo, Arona, Brésilien - Dailymotion Partagez Vos Videos


ya i know he does i just thought u were talking about your avatar


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> Haven't seen it, but have you ever seen the Jamaican guy on Tekken? He does some capoera moves  . Ok I'm a dork, but I haven't played that game in years.


hes so cheap if you know how to use him hahahha well not more cheap than the guy that shoots shit from his chest or the flying eye laser guy


----------

